# Batch zum Java Cache löschen



## MadGuitar (24. Aug 2012)

Hallo,

Also ich habe schon die Suchfunktion benutzt und leider nichts gefunden, deswegen frag ich einfach mal. Ich bräuchte eine Windows Batch um den Cache von Java zu leeren. Ich hab durch googlen schon rausgefunden, dass man mit "javaws -uninstall" das erreichen kann. Da ich leider programmiermäßig ne Null bin hab ich mir gedacht frag ich mal ob mir jemand helfen kann. 


grüße, MadGuitar


----------



## Marcinek (24. Aug 2012)

Einfach einen Windowstask einrichten, der das macht?

Wieso sollte man das überhaupt machen?


----------



## achillesat (24. Aug 2012)

Unter

start -> alle programme -> zubehör -> systemprogramme -> Aufgabenplanung

kannst du deine Batch Datei regelmäßig ausführen lassen...


----------



## tribalup (24. Aug 2012)

Erstmal sollte geklärt werden warum du den cache löschen möchtest.


----------

